# MapCreate7



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant use Windows7 with it. Wondering if anyone else has tried and what they did to make them compatable.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

JIg Try this web site they might be able to help you on MapCreate 7 it wont hurt give it a try. www.justanswer.com/lowrance Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Right click on desktop icon then go to compatibility then change it to windows xp in 256 colors. Should work fine then 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

